# How do I keep bean sprouts fresh?



## cipher

When I buy them at the store, they're nice and white.  When I get them home I leave them in the plastic bag and put them in the fridge.  But they rarely stay fresh for more than 2 days and then they turn dark and pretty disgusting.  Is there any way I can keep them fresh for longer?


----------



## Alix

I just read something about sprouts and bacterial growth. I would say only buy what you will use in the next day or so as after that they can be dangerous.


----------



## Michael in FtW

The sprouts you get from the store only last about 3-5 days - and not knowing how long they have been in tansit/storage/on display at the store ... they will usually only last a couple of days after you buy and get them home them before they start to "get the funk".

If you are going to use them in cooking - you can freeze them. If you want them for salads or other uncooked applications - you'll just have to eat more sprouts when you buy them.


----------



## Suus

You could store them in a bucket of icy water, and refresh a few times per day. This will keep them better longer, but not that long. I would just buy less at a time, or grow your own.. never heard about it but I'm sure it's not too difficult.


----------



## Andy M.

Buying just what you're going to use in one sitting isn't always an option.  The supermarkets and the Asian markets where I shop only offer them in 12 ounce bags.  That's more than we use in two sittings.

I wash them and spin dry then store in papertowels.  I'm not sure how much time that buys me - not much.


----------



## cipher

Rats...I was hoping for some way to keep the stuff from going bad.  I guess I try freezing the sprouts.


----------



## sparrowgrass

*growing bean sprouts is easy-peasy*

Buy mung beans--tiny dry beans, green and smaller than peas. I get mine in bulk at the health food store, but you might find them at Whole foods.

Put 3 tablespoons of seeds into a quart mason jar, and fill the jar half full of water and soak overnight. Drain the beans, and then rinse every day til the sprouts are the size you like--depending on the temp, you will have a jar full of nice big fresh bean sprouts in 3 or 4 days.

You can buy a strainer lid to fit a regular mason jar or mayo jar, but I just hold my hand over the top of the jar and let the water run thru my fingers.

You will see lots of green hulls as the beans sprout and split their skins.  When you rinse the sprouts, those hulls will float to the top, and you can skim them off.  I can't get them all out, like the commercial bean sprouts, but the ones that remain don't taste bad.


----------



## Constance

I buy the canned ones. They're nice and crunchy, and you can keep them on hand for use whenever you need them.


----------



## Run_Out

I just checked the sprouts I put in the freezer about a month ago. They look the same as when I brought them home. They take just a minute to defrost in a pan of cold water.. Try it..

Later


----------



## marmalady

sparrowgrass said:
			
		

> Buy mung beans--tiny dry beans, green and smaller than peas. I get mine in bulk at the health food store, but you might find them at Whole foods.
> 
> Put 3 tablespoons of seeds into a quart mason jar, and fill the jar half full of water and soak overnight. Drain the beans, and then rinse every day til the sprouts are the size you like--depending on the temp, you will have a jar full of nice big fresh bean sprouts in 3 or 4 days.
> 
> You can buy a strainer lid to fit a regular mason jar or mayo jar, but I just hold my hand over the top of the jar and let the water run thru my fingers.
> 
> You will see lots of green hulls as the beans sprout and split their skins. When you rinse the sprouts, those hulls will float to the top, and you can skim them off. I can't get them all out, like the commercial bean sprouts, but the ones that remain don't taste bad.


 
Used to do this all the time in my hippie-dippie days, lol, but haven't done it recently.  You can also do soy bean sprouts this way, which are the other big oriental type of sprout. 

Hint - get a little piece of screen and place it over the top of your mason jar with a rubber band - makes the rinsing a lot easier!


----------

